# Building The Holtzapffel Workbench



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Finding the lumber*

Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.

The big benefit of Douglas Fir was the price, but it is also one of it's flaws. I did some digging through the lumber pile, but I still have to deal with some knots. I'm hoping I can bury most of them inside the top and legs. I may have to deal some knots on the top (hopefully small ones), but we will have to wait and see. I might also pick up a couple more boards, if I have some big knots to deal with. If they become a problem, I don't have too much invested in the top.

One of the other benefits I listed, was that it is a stable wood. I think that showed itself when I was ripping the boards down. The top is going to be about 6 feet long. I was expecting to deal with the board pinching during the ripping cut. To my surprise the cut stayed straight and true. I have never seen that when ripping a board that long before. The kerf always seems to close up on me.

I didn't take pictures of all of the lumber. Below is a sampling of some of the lumber for the stretchers. The smaller pieces were easy to find knot free sections.

This weekend I plan to laminated up the legs and stretchers and start on the base. I've rough cut the the pieces for the top, and I'm going to let them dry a little longer in my shop.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Good start. I miss Douglas fir.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


That's great that you've started on this! Where did you end up getting the lumber?

Still going to do the wagon vise?


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I'll be interested in watching your blog, as I'm in the process of deciding what style of bench to build since I left my old bench in my old shop… (doesn't make for a very productive woodworker, let me tell you).

Keep us in the know!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Great start. Thanks for chronicling the build.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Call me a rebel, I'm still going with the wagon vise. If it doesn't work out, I think I can patch the top easily and add a quick-release vise without any problems.

I was planning to go to a hand-cut dovetail class this weekend, but it was cancelled yesterday because only only 1.5 people signed up. I know I was the 1, because I prepaid. I'm very said, but now I can work on the bench which makes me feel a little better.

I ended up getting the Douglas Fir at Dunn Lumber over in Lynnwood. The other place I found near my house was too expensive and didn't have much of a selection.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


If they're on the small side you could look at knots in the bench top as opportunities for unique, unplanned dog holes! ;-)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Great start Mike Good luck and th build and sorry about the class.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought about drilling a knot out for a dog hole. It would need to small, otherwise it could be a pain drilling through a knot. I'll have to see how that works out.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Got'er goin,' Mike. It'll be fun to watch.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


If you end up with knots on the face and you want to hide them you might think of using "dutchman" patches or take it a step further and check out the latest issue of Pop Wood magazine for an article titled Perfect Patching.

You picked a great design to follow too. If I weren't already hip deep in my own design I probably would have opted for the Holtzapffel. I look forward to checking in on your progress.

always,
J.C.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


J.C. - I'm not concern about seeing the knots, but planing through them when I have to flatten the top. Your idea of a dutchman might a solution, if I have a large knot. I might just go a little deeper than a normal patch. That way I will have room to flatten the top several times.

Thanks everyone, you have come through with some good ideas.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the class - too bad he couldn't have given you a one to one class… (or would that be one to one and a half?)

That would've been great. I'm glad you have your hands full this weekend with the bench though!

We'll be looking out for the next post in the series…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Finding the lumber*
> 
> Well I started the first step in building the Holtzapffel workbench. I went out last weekend and picked up some Douglas Fir for the bench and started to mill it up. I choose Douglas Fir for a couple reasons. First it was pretty cheap, I only spent about $150 on the lumber. Secondly, its a stable and stiff wood, which is good for a bench. It is also pretty hard for a "softwood". I also used Douglas Fir on the small bench I built as a sharpening station. I like how it turned out. I think have some strategies for dealing with the tear-out I had on that project.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great bench.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Starting the base*

This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.

Today, I cut all of the legs and stretchers to size and cut the tenons on the legs and stretchers.

The Legs



The stretchers



I also had time to start to hog out the mortises. The first step was to mark out the mortises. I just used a combination square and the stretchers themselves to layout the mortises. The stretchers need to be flush with the outside of each leg. This is one of the features of the bench. The legs and stretchers can be used as clamping surfaces.



I also took a close look at each of the legs, and found the faces I wanted to see. There are some small knots on the legs, so I faced them to the inside or back.

Next I used a router and a ¾" spiral cut bit, to hog out the mortise.



This is one big bit! It cuts really nice, but you do need to take a few passes to get to its full depth. The bit isn't long enough to go to the full depth of the mortise. I plan to use my drill press and a forstner bit to take it to full depth. The router gives me very straight walls on the mortises. I thought my chisel would fallow these walls much better than if I had just used the drill press alone.

Here's the first cut from the router. It will take a couple of passes to hog out the entire mortise.



I also plan to use this router bit to cut my bench dog holes. I saw a nice demonstration over at www.popularwoodworking.com, on cutting bench dog holes with your router. Look in the Gallery for the video.

I had to call it a day. I will try and finish of the mortises tomorrow.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


So far so good Mike. I like this detailed approach to the construction process. Thanks for taking your time for the pictures and the narrative. If you are anything like me once you get on a roll it is an aggravation to have to deal with interruptions.

I am looking forward to seeing some more posts.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far Mike! I can't wait to see this puppy when it's all put together! Have you gotten the wooden screws for the vise in yet?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Yes, it can be a distraction to take pictures. I had planned to take more, but forgot to stop at different stages.

No screws yet, but the check has cleared so I hope to see them soon.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Good start. I like the drilling with the router. Looks easy.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Yeah - nice work - I too like your idea of the router bit to establish the walls of the mortise.

Looks like you'll have the leg assemblies done tomorrow!

So, the tenons on the top of the legs will be mortised into the top?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Lookin good. Keep up the posts.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Yes the tenons on the legs are mortised into the top. Also, each mortise and tenon will be pinned using drawbore pins.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Oh! From the front of the top - right?  I think I get it…


----------



## WoodworkersResource (Jul 11, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Looks great Mike. I hope to get started on my own Holtzapffel Workbench soon. Are you going with wooden screws for the vise? If so, where were you able to find them?

Thanks for taking the time to chronicle your progress here!

-Craig


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Craig,

I sent you a private message with the contact information for large wooden screws. I didn't want to post email addresses in a blog, so I sent you the private message.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Starting the base*
> 
> This weekend I have a little time to work in the shop. I have plans for the next couple of weekends, so it might be a little while before I can work on the bench again.
> 
> ...


Good start Mike.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update on the base*

I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.



I had time to clean out the mortises in two of legs and fit one of the small stretches into the mortises.





So far the fit is working out pretty well. I still have a little more tweaking to do on some of the shoulders, but over all not too bad.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


So far so good. I am surprised that you weren't on such an adrenaline rush from working on this bench that you simply forgot about the Superbowl.

I guess we must have our priorities in life.

Besides you can't rush good craftmanship.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I am really anxious to see how this turns out. It looks like the edges of your stock are really crisp and square. I would recommend easing all of the edges with a slight roundover, they will wear better.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Todd - yes the edges are still "hard". I plan to chamfer them before I assemble the base.

Eric - Thanks. I've been enjoying your blog. Keep it up.

Scott - Yes being in the shop would be perfect, but watching the Super Bowl and surfing woodworking sites is a close second .


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Your parts have a nice clean fit. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Can't wait to see more also.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


I'm with the rest…looking forward to more!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Keep it going and keep posting.


----------



## WoodworkersResource (Jul 11, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Nice looking fit, and some mighty fine looking fir as well.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the base*
> 
> I had a few hours to work in the shop before the Super Bowl started. I was able to hog out all of the mortises. The router and drill press combination worked out really nice.
> 
> ...


Loo-king gooood.

always,
J.C.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update on the bench*

There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.



I've been busy these last several weekends and haven't had much time to work on the bench. This last weekend Dorje came by to help out. My plan was to start the glue-up of the top. After milling up the lumber and trying to cut around the knots, I wasn't happy with how many knots were still showing through the top. I should have spent more time picking through the lumber the first time, lesson learned. At least the lumber is pretty cheap. It can be hard to find relatively clear lumber, when you are picking through 16' boards, and trying to use construction grade lumber. It might have been easier if the lumber hard 8' boards, but I guess there isn't much call for 2×12x8's. I just had them cut them to a manageable size. So Dorje and I went back and spent a little more time picking through the lumber and I think we found some good boards. I'm starting the milling process today. I'll know how well we did by the end of the day.

We also spent time, last weekend, making the dowels for the mortise and tenons in the base. I didn't take any pictures of this process, but if you look at my blog on the sharpening bench you will see how that was done. We made the dowels out of oak, which I had read was a wood use for draw boring. It has a straight grain, and can flex as it goes through the offset holes I used. We only had time to put one of the end assemblies together, before we were done for the day. So far it's coming together pretty good.



We chamfered the edges to soften them and to keep them from splintering. We did this on the router table with a chamfer bit. I don't have any dust collection set up for the router yet, but Dorje functioned as my dust collection buy holding the shopvac hose, and collected the dust. It was so effective, I really need to get that hooked up soon.

Here are some close-ups of the mortise and tenons with the dowels installed. I used draw bores on these joints to pull them together and to strengthen them. This is the second time I've used this technique and I just love it. I offset the holes on the tenons 3/32" towards the shoulder. I think I could have gone a full 1/8", with the size of the mortise and tenons and the dowel, but 3/32" worked great. The dowels are 3/8" in diameter and about 2 ¾" long.



You can see how tight the pins pulled the joint together.



These joints are rock solid and are never going to move or come apart.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


I miss Douglas Fir. All I get here is Southern Yello Pine.

Looks like you are making good progress. Keep us posted.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


Looking really nice  If I can get my jointer knives sorted out I'll try and glue up my leg blanks this afternoon. The two vises from LV arrived this week too so I'm looking forward to getting this beast built


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


It looks like you are making very good progress on your bench. One of these is on my to do list (along with a lot of others) so I have been reading your posts with interest.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


I've been out in the shop milling up new lumber and it's looking pretty good. I might still have to deal with a few small knots, but I may have a solution for the few that remain.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


draw bores work!! Good looking work.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


I'm a darn good dust collector! It's really fun to see this bench go together…those joints are super. Seeing this in the flesh was really inspiring. And, having never made dowels before, that was a fun process too!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


My question: Did you use Draw bore pins then hammer the dowels home or just the dowels?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


Also,

Looks like you have a great start. I was thinking I would start one of these benches out of Southern Yellow Pine.

I'm really looking forward to the glue-up of your top…..


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


Hey Dorje, I thought it would be funny and get a reaction out of you .

Chris, yes I did use one of my draw bore pins to align and test the fit. I only have 1 that will work with the 3/8" hole I was using. I really need 2 or more to do it right. I guess I'll have to make a couple more.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


those are very nice joints. just like you i don't think those will ever come apart. can't wait until the next installment.


----------



## coolbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


Clean and strong. Nice looking bench so far.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


I bet that bench is going to be rock-solid! Good looking joints.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


That thing looks as solid as a rock.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on the bench*
> 
> There's nothing like a pile of shavings on your shop floor.
> 
> ...


Great work, I love the draw bores and I really want to try this technique. Thanks for the link to the dowel making as well. Great stuff.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Gluing up the top*

This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.



Here is the first glue-up. It's the front of the bench with the dog holes. I also got 2 other sections glued up.



You might be asking what that whole is at the top. That's where I will be putting the Wagon for the Wagon Vise. I'll be gluing the top in sections. This will allow me to get good clamping pressure on the laminated sections. I'm keeping the first glue-up under 6", so that I can run it over my jointer to flatten the glue-up. I'll then glue-up 2 sections which will be under 12". This will allow me to run it through my planer, one last time.

I won't have a lot of time over the next couple of weekends to work on the bench, but I hope I can at least get the last couple of sections glued up. After that, I should be heading down the home stretch.


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


looks good friend. i am in the process of making a bench as well


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


Looks very good. Excellent lumber selection!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


Looking great, and I'm sure that the wagon vise will work really well. Perhaps you could attach the end cap with a big meaty dovetail; I love big dovetails on workbenches and it's the one thing missing from the Holtzapffel, this could be the perfect spot to reintroduce it


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

You are making progress. It is going to be nice to see the finished product (and I am sure that you will be glad when the woodworking is finished as well).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


SUPER NICE you are giving me the bug…..but I'm building another kind now.
THANKS for the post


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


Pretty, pretty, pretty. That is going to be one sweet bench.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


Looking good! What did you say the spacing of the dog holes was going to be? Just over 3" - right?

One question that I hadn't asked, but wondered about, is what's the strategy to clean up the end grain once that big, heavy ~3" thick top is glued up?

Those boards did come out nice!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


The dog holdes ended up being spaced 3 3/8". I ended up using the drill press, instead of the router to make the dog holes. After the final glue-up, I just plan to square up the ends using a circular saw.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Mike.

I really like the look of the wagon vise. I'll be interested to see how that goes for you. The rest of the holtzapffel seems so simple I've wondered if the wagon vise could end up taking 1/4 or more of the total build time.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Gluing up the top*
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get all of the lumber milled up and I started to glue-up the top. Dorje and I did a pretty good job picking out the lumber. There were very few knots I had to deal with. The small ones you might see in the photo are very close to the surface. It's likely they will be milled out when I flatten the top.
> 
> ...


The build so far has been pretty easy. The Wagon Vise has been pretty easy to work in. I think just gluing up the top is taking the longest.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update on large wooden screws*

Many of you have asked me where I was getting my large wooden screws, for the large face vise on my bench. Well a new source has just come up. Over at Christopher Schwarz's blog, he just posted a new source for the wooden screws. Joe, the new guy making the screws, is having a sale on the wooden screws. They are $99/each through the end of March. This is a great deal if you are in the market for these large wooden screws.

I'm still waiting on the ones I've ordered and will post pictures when they show up.


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on large wooden screws*
> 
> Many of you have asked me where I was getting my large wooden screws, for the large face vise on my bench. Well a new source has just come up. Over at Christopher Schwarz's blog, he just posted a new source for the wooden screws. Joe, the new guy making the screws, is having a sale on the wooden screws. They are $99/each through the end of March. This is a great deal if you are in the market for these large wooden screws.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the ones I've ordered and will post pictures when they show up.


Thanks for bringing this to my attention! I've wanted these screws on my Holtzapffel project - now there is a possibility.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on large wooden screws*
> 
> Many of you have asked me where I was getting my large wooden screws, for the large face vise on my bench. Well a new source has just come up. Over at Christopher Schwarz's blog, he just posted a new source for the wooden screws. Joe, the new guy making the screws, is having a sale on the wooden screws. They are $99/each through the end of March. This is a great deal if you are in the market for these large wooden screws.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the ones I've ordered and will post pictures when they show up.


Oh man. I thought his website would get crushed after Chris's post. And now 2 or 3 thousand LJ's will be looking. ;-)
I hope I can get my order in before he gets too backlogged.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Update on large wooden screws*
> 
> Many of you have asked me where I was getting my large wooden screws, for the large face vise on my bench. Well a new source has just come up. Over at Christopher Schwarz's blog, he just posted a new source for the wooden screws. Joe, the new guy making the screws, is having a sale on the wooden screws. They are $99/each through the end of March. This is a great deal if you are in the market for these large wooden screws.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the ones I've ordered and will post pictures when they show up.


thanks Mike. I need a bench and have been thinking about adding one to my shop. I don't need the screws now but will in the near term.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Final Top Glue Up*

Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.

Here are the last couple of sections that will go through the planer. There are two large sections and 1 last board I needed to add to make it a full 24" wide.



I've never sent something this wide through my planer before. I found out you need to take an even lighter pass for something this wide. Nothing bad happened but the planer did bog down a little, on my first pass.

Here's the top sitting in the clamps. I'll leave it there overnight.



I think I could have used a couple more clamps, for this glue up. With something this wide, I think you need the clamps a little closer together. I think I was able to pull things together, so I think it will be ok.

I think I'm really in the homestretch now. Tomorrow I think I will square up the ends and maybe get the base put together. If I don't get the top attach this weekend, it will get attached next weekend.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Man, that's a nice top!

With as much beef you have on those pieces more clamps wouldn't have made much difference.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

This is really beginning to come together. Did you use any biscuits to align the two halves together or did you just glue it up? I like the idea of using the planer to level the top. Much faster than using a hand plane and much less exercise as well.

thanks for the post. I am looking forward to seeing the final result.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


wow thats coming along great. i was thinking about building a workbench soon but if you say you needed more clamps i better get some more before i make a workbench. i think though that i will make an assembly table like Marc did because my concrete floors are nowhere near flat. i love seeing this project come along and i can't wait to see the finished project. i eagerly await the next entry!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Gary you might be right, I was able to pull it together with what I had. The key I think was getting the the surfaces flat and square to each other. That wasn't an easy task with their size. I did run them through my jointer, but it was hard keeping them square to small fence on my jointer. Overall I think I did pretty good.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Boy, that looks really good! Will you be hand planing the surface for a final flattening with that jointer plane of yours?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Yes it will need some hand planing to get the top flat, but it's pretty close. When I decided to build a bench I knew I would need to plane the top. That's one reason I got the large #7 Lie-Nielsen plane. I'll be giving it a workout soon.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Good looking top, Mike.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Mike,
With regard to the number of clamps used: The reverse of what you stated is true. The wider the piece the fewer clamps are actually needed because clamping force radiates out at about 45 degrees in each direction. As long as there is an overlap of clamping force you're good to go. So on your top the middle joint has more than enough but the glue up of the skinny guy on the outside is probably lacking(if you glued all three pieces at the same time). Probably would have been better to use all the clamps on that one thin piece and then glue up the two remaining pieces later. To make an analogy think of edge banding a piece of plywood. If you rip the banding into a 1/4in thick strip and then try to glue it you're going to need a LOT of clamps ( and have a tough time keeping it in place ;-). Better to glue a piece say two inches wide and then rip it to leave the 1/4 This exerts the clamping force over a much wider length of edge.

But at any rate that is a great looking top.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Very nice top. Your efforts will be worth it both in the fine bench you'll get to use and the inspiration to others.

Tom


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Looking great Mike, nice to see you've been making good consistent progress. Definitely on the home stretch


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the comments on clamping the top. I think all of you are correct. I now remember reading an article about clamping strategies. I think what grumpycarp said was covered in the article, now I need to remember which magazine I read it in. Did anyone see that article?


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


fine woodworking last year some time


----------



## kem (Mar 21, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Top Glue Up*
> 
> Well I found the time to do the final glue up of the top today. Man the top it getting heavy and difficult to manage on my own. I was just able to send the last couple of sections through the planer, on my own. For those of you doing a large glue up like this, you might want to get a second set of hands when you get to this stage.
> 
> ...


That top looks fantastic! I'm dreaming of getting to this point and having the awesome feeling of putting the jointer plane to a beautiful top like that. I've got a lot of steps before I get there, but, like Tom said above, this is an inspiration!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Top and Base Come Together*

I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.





My circular saw couldn't cut all the way through with one pass. I had to flip the top over and do a second cut. I've always had problems getting the two cuts to line up perfectly, but this time I got it dead on. I must be getting better at this.



I didn't have my base fully assemble yet, because I was trying to keep small and storable until the top was done. With draw bores, it was a quick process to add the large stretches to complete the base. The other nice thing about draw bores, you don't have to wait for any glue to dry. Once the dowel pins are in, it's ready to go.
I flipped the base up onto the top and marked the locations of the mortises. No Picture of that.
Once I had the mortises laid out I set up my router with a ¾" spiral cut bit and a fence.



You will see I used a couple clamps as stops, for the router. It took multiple passes to get to full depth, but it went pretty fast.



I then reset the fence and made a second pass to complete the mortise.



Then it was pretty quick work to finish the mortise with a chisel.



After finishing all the mortises it was time to test fit base. I thought I would have a push and pound the base around to get it to fit in all 4 of the mortise, but the base slipped right in. No tweaking needed!





I will use dowels and draw bores to attach the base and top. I would have finished that step today but I didn't have the dowels ready. Next weekend I hope to have the time to attach the top and base. I think I should also have time to install the wagon vise and make the parts I'll need for the face vise.
I'm so looking forward to having the bench done, so that I can start some of the other projects that have been waiting for the bench to be finished.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Mike that's looking awesome. Quick question, where'd ya get the 3/4" upcut bit? The only ones I can find are for CNC machines and cost over a buck fifty each.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


I picked mine up at Woodcraft. It's a nice bit, I really like it. This bit was about $38. It's HSS not carbide.


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


That looks great. This is totally getting me motivated. I have been wanting to build this bench ever since I saw it on Chris's blog and now that warm weather is upon me I will have to get on it. I can't wait to see the face vise come together.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Dandy, dandy


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Looks like you're doing a great job.

About that lining up that second circular cut. I would have flipped it over and used a router with a
flush trim bit just to be safe.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Gary,

Great idea, why didn't I think of that! That's why I love LJ, lots of great people and great ideas here.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Wow Mike - This is Super!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Mike,

This is coming together nicely. I hope you have some help getting in off your saw. That is one massive bench.

Very nice.


----------



## Coz (Mar 11, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


Looks really good. Impressive mortises - nice and clean.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Top and Base Come Together*
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have another update this weekend, but I made some good progress today.
> I started the day by squaring up the ends of the top. I used a straight edge and my circular saw to do this.
> ...


wow you are doing a great job and I'm impressed. this is the first workbench i have ever seen built and i love following it step by step. its coming out great too. i wish i had the room for one because if i did I'd be starting tomorrow. well great job, keep up the great work, and i can't wait until the next installment!!!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Wagons Ho!*

This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.

I'm using a standard veneer press screw for the Wagon Vise, nothing special and it's cheap. The first step was to bore a hole for the thread bracket, that the screw runs through. I have to tell you boring through end-grain is a bit of a pain. I should have bored the hole using my drill press, before I glued the piece in place. Next time I'll know better. I ended up using a cordless drill and a 1.25" Forstner bit. It took a little time but I finally made it through, with no real tear-out.





Next I had to deal with screwing into end-grain. Generally screws don't hold very well in end-grain and I wasn't planning to put an end-cap on the bench. Dorje gave me a good suggestion. Drill a hole through the top and insert a dowel. The threads of the screws will bight into the long-grain of the dowel better than the end-grain of the wood.



I gave it a shot and it worked pretty well. Although it felt like the screws would eventually pull out, even with the dowels. If it wasn't for the pressure the vise was going to put on the screws, I think this technique would have worked really well. I ended up putting a long bolt through the end and attaching a nut. This worked really well. Then I had another idea. I could have flipped the bracket around and put it on the inside of the wagon opening. That way when I put pressure on the vise it would push the bracket into the wood. Oh well, I can do that if this set up ever gives me any problems.

Next I installed the wagon and flipped the top over. The wagon was little thicker than the top, so I had to mark what needed to be removed.



I took an old plane blade and laid it flat on the bench and scribed around the wagon. I then used a scrub plane to remove the bulk of the wood and finished up with my #5.5. It only took a few minutes to this with hand planes.

The next step was cut a ¾" x ¾" rabbet on the underside of the wagon opening.



I used my router and fence to do this. Sorry for the blurry picture. I only took one picture and it turned out blurry. You might notice a little wave in the rabbet on the right side. I didn't have the fence tight against the edge and it pulled away, before I realized. Good thing it is on the underside of the bench, where no one will see it. These rabbets will hold a couple of pieces of aluminum track that will hold the wagon and keep it from sagging.

Here are the aluminum pieces. They are 1.25" x 1/8" and about 10.5" long.



I drilled a few holes and counter sunk them, so the heads of the screws will be flush.

I then marked where the aluminum tracks will intersect the wagon. I then ripped a couple of groves with my table saw. The width of my saw blade was just the right size. It gave just enough room for the aluminum tracks, so that it wouldn't too snug.

Here's how the tracks fit into the wagon.



By using the rabbets and the aluminum tracks, I can remove the wagon and replace it if it ever gets damaged.

Here's the wagon vise installed. It moves really smoothly, I couldn't be happier with how it came out. The aluminum tracks give the wagon a lot support. I thought I was going to have to use wax or something to get it to move smoothly, but it's fine as it.



I clamped up a board to see how it was going to work.



With very little clamping pressure, the board is held snugly in place. I'm using 2 Veritas Bench Dogs in my bench. I think I'm going to like these bench dogs.

I'm really happy with how the Wagon Vise turned out. I think I made the right choice. It might a couple move weeks before I have a chance to do more work on the bench. I think in one more weekend I could have it finished. I need to install the large face vise and flatten the top, then put a finish on it. Ok, maybe two weekend ☺.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Great post. I have been following this all along and you are nearly finished with the bench. It is looking fantastic.

But now you are telling me I am going to have to wait two more weeks for more!!!! I don't know if I can wait that long. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Really cool, love the wagon vise


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Wow Mike! Really great work on this.. Great blog!!! The bolts you used was the perfect solution - don't think you'll have any problem there!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Great job, Mike. This bench will be enjoyed by your grand children.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Scott, sorry you have to wait, my wife and I have some vacation plans and other obligations over the next couple of weekends. I'm so close I want to get it done too!

Dorje, your suggestion worked really well. I plan to use it again when I have another end grain situation.

Thos., sadly there will be no grand kids in our future, but I'm sure it will go to some deserving woodworker at some date.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


This whole series is one sweet blog. I've been reading Christopher Schwartz's wookbench book with the idea on builbing a new bench soon, so it's great to see what you are doing and your tips. Thanks. Keep going you're almost there.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


I see that you are keeping the great work on your bench!


----------



## kem (Mar 21, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


That wagon vise worked out really well! You're so close now. It must feel pretty good.

How did you attach the top? Did you just glue it? Are you going to drawbore the legs to the top?

I see now how you got the nice long lines on your top by choosing boards with the diagonal end grain lines. I think most of my boards have horizontal end grain lines with the boards on edge (quartersawn?), so I'm worried my top is not going to be as clean-looking. I'll have to remember to look for that next time.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Attaching the top I only used draw bores, no glue. I wanted to be able to remove the top if I never needed to replace it. You really don't need any glue when you draw bore anyway. I didn't pay to much attention to grain direction when I picked by boards. It was hard enough to just find boards that had few knots. If I had had more boards to choose from, I might have have been more picky about about grain direction. Overall I think the boards will do just fine. They are less than 3" think, so overall there really won't be that much movement no matter what type of cut it is. You really have to get over 6" before it can start to make a difference.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Sweet-looking wagon vise, Mike.

The aluminum tracks solution looks really nice. Did you come up with that yourself?

It looks like about 2" of wood at the end of the wagon vise opening to hold in your thread bracket. How did you arrive at that dimension? Does that feel solid?

Enjoying your blog.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Wagons Ho!*
> 
> This weekend I had time to work on the Wagon Vise. Overall it came out really nice. I also attached the top to the base, so it's all one piece now.
> 
> ...


Yes it was an idea I came up with. I was planning to use wood for the track. I was at my local Lowe's to pick up some angle iron for a different project and saw the other selection of metal there. I thought about using the regular steal, but thought it might rush. The aluminum won't rush and it's petty smooth. The aluminum is plenty strong enough. It goes into the wagon about a 1/2", which gives it a lot of support without causing much friction.

I believe the section where screw passes through the bench is about 2.25" inches thick. It was just a guess on the size. I new there wouldn't be a lot of pressure on it. The wagon vise is really only used to hold a piece in place while planing. After playing with it a little, I'm amazed at how little pressure is needed to accomplish this.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Flattening The Top*

This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.

Next I wanted to see if there was any wind in the top. To check this I used some winding sticks. The winding sticks I have are for much smaller scale projects, so I had to come up with something else. I had seen Christopher Schwarz use some aluminum brackets on one of his DVDs. I pick up a couple straight pieces at Lowe's and gave it a try. They worked pretty well. I put some blue painters tape one of them, to have some contrast. Here are a couple of pictures where I'm trying to show the wind in the top.

This first picture is looking over the front winding stick to see the back winding stick.



This next picture is moving my line of sight lower until the back winding stick starts to get blocked by the front one.



You can see there is a slight wind in the top. The left rear side is a little higher than the right side. I will take this into account when I'm flattening the top. I did this procedure a couple of times at different points on the top. In my case it was pretty flat, except for the far end of the bench. I'm not sure I can explain in words how to deal with wind. Both Rob Cosman and Christopher Schwarz show strategies for dealing with wind in their DVDs. I'll see if I can find out which DVDs this was on and post that later.

I then drew pencil lines all over the top to give me a reference as I was flattening. I made a few passes with my #7 at a diagonal across the top. You can see where the high and low spots are, from where the pencil lines have been removed.





It took quite a few passes to get top close to flat. You will see paraffin wax next to my plane. Paraffin is your friend when you have this much planing to do. It really does help.

After I got it to where I thought I was getting close to flat, I wanted to see if I still had wind or had induced more wind into the stop. I got the winding sticks out and checked it again.





I was pretty close, the left side needed just a little more work.

The initial flattening made quite a pile of shavings ☺. I was sweating pretty good by the time I was done.



Planing across the grain leaves a pretty rough surface, so when I was happy with the flatness, I was ready to plane with the grain. Before starting I gave the plane iron a fresh sharpening. I then drew pencil lines on the top again.



You can't see the lines very well, but they are there. I then planed with the grain and overlapped my passes. It top 4 or 5 passes to clean everything up.

Here is an example of a full-width full-length shaving I was getting on the last couple of passes.



It was pretty cool to see those shavings come out of the plane! I still had some minor tearout after I was done. I don't have a Smoothing plane yet, so I just hit it with some 220 sandpaper. Overall it came out really nice.

I then moved the bench back into place. I'm working in a garage, so my floor is sloped. I had to find a way to shim the bench and still keep it stable. I choose to use large cedar shakes as my shims.



There is about a ¾" difference over the length of the bench.



Once I got the bench level with the shims. I marked them and pulled them out one leg at a time. I applied a small amount of glue on the shims to try to keep them in place. Not so much glue that I can't knock them off if I ever need to.

I only have a few things left to do, before it's finished. Next I think I will add a full-width planing stop on the left end of the bench. I need to attach the twin-screw face vise. I should have my large wooden screws this next week. Then the finial task is to apply a finish. Next weekend will be another short weekend in the shop so I will probably work on the planing stop.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Dude that is sweet! It is really cool watching a shaving spill out of tha mouth of a plane like that isn't it?

Havefunwithit.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


That is one great looking bench, just wait until you are turning stuff out with all that extra help holding everything. Thanks for this blog.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Mike,

This is turning into a beautiful bench. You are doing a really nice job.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Nice. I just started reading Schwarz's workbench book, and after seeing your progress, my bench has has just moved up a notch on my todo list.(right after my NO. 7 refurb )


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


You are doing one great job on that bench!

Winding sticks work great. I have a problem getting them both on focus so I find that if you make a small hole
in a piece of cardboard and look through it then they are in focus.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are going to have that thing DEAD FLAT. I bet you had so much fun just making those shavings… the bench is just an excuse to use that plane right? Anyway, great bench. I love the tail vice, I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Blake,

The bench was an excuse to buy several new tools, even ones I didn't use on the bench . The Wagon Vise is unconventional but it is really turning out to be a good choice for me.


----------



## StraightEdge (Apr 16, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Inspiring at the least! I will keep this great looking bench at the to of my wish list!

Carlyle


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Wow Mike - this is great! Won't be long now!

Can't wait to see "glamour" shots of the entire bench!


----------



## Tractorshaft (Oct 7, 2009)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike~

I am a fan of the DF 2×4's for a bench, after all they are really a "Tool" , not an ob·jet d'art ? I really like your bench, nice work! I did a similar one, I did not publish any of the final photos where I have the dog holes and vise installed but you get the idea! Great work!

I did a like you on the glue up, running sections through the planer before joining the three with some purpleheart accent pieces I had laying around and keying them together with butterflys and splines as well. Probably not needed but it has never warped or been affected by humidity. Best regards and great work!

Jerry



















*Here is a link to my similar lumberjocks project in 2009
*


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Flattening The Top*
> 
> This weekend I only had a few hours I could spend in the shop. My next task was to work on the top and get it flat. I had a few areas that were misaligned slightly during the glue up, so I spent a few minutes working on those areas, to bring everything to the same level.
> 
> ...


I really love Douglas Fir and using it for benches. This bench has moved to my brother's shop and I built a new bench using some 6×12 Douglas Fir beams! The new bench is heavy and doesn't move even with the most vigorous planing!

Nice job on your bench!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Planing Stop*

This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.

I had these 2 threaded star knobs leftover from another project and they looked like they would work well.



I gave some thought to where I wanted the knobs to be positioned. To give me a little more support while planing, I positioned the right knob (near the front of the bench) so that I would plane up against it. For me that was about 6" in from the front of the bench. I also took into account the radius of the knob. I put them about 1/8" below the surface of the bench. For now that will work, but I didn't take into account that I will have to flatten the top a few times over it's life. I think I may have to move knobs down at some point.

I used some threaded inserts in the end of the bench for the knobs.



I then sized the board I was going to as the stop and laid out the slots the threaded knobs would travel in.



I used the drill press to rough out the slots and cleaned them up with a chisel and file. You can just see the holdfasts I used while chiseling out the waste in the slots. I have to say they worked great. I purchase them from Tools For Woodworking/Gramercy. The pair of them were only $30. After I have had a chance to work with them a little more, I'll post a review. First impressions they are well worth the little amount of money they cost.

After cleaning up the slots it was just a matter of attaching the stop.



The stop can be move anywhere from flush to about 1" above the bench top. Here are a couple pictures of some thin and think stock up against the stop.





I have planed up against the stop and it's pretty solid. It was very easy to add this planing stop to the bench and it should be a very useful feature.

This next weekend I should have a whole weekend to spend in the shop. I have the tracking number for the large wooden screws and they should be delivered tomorrow ☺. So this coming weekend will be spent adding the large face vise, and if there is time put a finish on the bench.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


this is all ready looking like a good addition to the shop.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


wow i've never seen that before. looks like a really good helper too. thanks for the post.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


I've always wondered how the planing stops like this one hold up over time. Please keep us updated on what you find.

BTW The Bench looks great!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I'm curious about how it will hold up to. I thought about embedding a planing stop into the bench top when I was building the top. It would have taken a little more work and I like the idea of a really wide planing stop like this. I think the type of planing I will do against this type of stop will be "light" in nature. Any heavy-duty planing will be up against a different stop.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


I kind of have mixed thoughts about how well it will hold up over time. One way I'm thinking it will and another that it won't. Time will tell.

Great job so far!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


Great addition to the bench!


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


I'm excited for you almost as much as I am for finishing mine. You're a lot closer to it than I am. Beautiful execution. Imagine how it will look in about twenty years… sweeeet!

always,
J.C.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Mike.

As to how the stop holds up: Seems to me it doesn't matter much. The board itself is easily replaceable.

Your bench looks great.


----------



## kem (Mar 21, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Planing Stop*
> 
> This weekend I worked on a couple small projects, the first was a planing stop across the end of my bench. The planing stop is a piece ½" Oak with 2 threaded star knobs.
> 
> ...


The planing stop is a very interesting idea and looks very useful.

The Gramercy holdfasts look like a great value. I look forward to your review! I may order a pair of these.

Keep the updates coming! Sadly, I'm still waiting for my wood to dry before starting on my bench. I'm itching to get started after watching all of your progress.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*

Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.







The over length is about 25". The threaded area is 2.25" in diameter. The head or cap is 3.25" in diameter and there are about 3 threads per inch. The head of the screw is made from Ash and the rest of the pieces are Maple.

The handles feel and looked really nice. They are bout 14" long and about 1" in diameter.



I gave the nuts a spin on the screws and they spun freely with enough play to account for any wood movement. I put both nuts on one of the screws and screwed them together. They tightened up really snug to each other and they weren't going anywhere.





The nuts are about 8" x 4" x 2".

Finally the screws came with a couple garters that are used to "attach" the screws to the face/chop.



Mike Siemsen over at Green Lake Clock Company was a pleasure to do business with. It did take a while to get the screws but these aren't your standard items you can buy off the shelf. Mike stayed in constant contact with me during this process. Mike told me he made up some extra sets while he made mine, so the wait shouldn't be as long if you plan to buy a set these screws. You can find Mike's contact information over at greenlakeclock.com.

If everything goes well, look for a post early next week on the installation of the face vise.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I have been considering a similar bench design and was wondering from whom you were ordering. Thanks for the the info it will really save me some time when I start on my bench.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Awsome looking screws you got there, that's for sure!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


wow those are some amazing screws. when i saw those i couldn't believe it!


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Finally, a photo of a vise garter! After getting descriptions from a few people about these I had guessed (kinda closely) at what these would look like. Thanks Mike.

I have a pair of screws on order from http://www.bigwoodvise.com . His are 2" in diameter, and ash. And I think he still has quite a back-log after getting Schwarz'd.

Those look really nice, Mike. I'll watch for your post about their installation.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Wowzers! They take up the entire bench top!! Those are some heavy duty screws!

I think they'll work


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Oh those are gonna do you real nice!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Nice set of screws.


----------



## antkn33 (Dec 22, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


I am wondering how the part of the vise screw that comes in to contact with the metal garter wears. Any issues with the wood to metal contact?
Thanks


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Big screws, no wait HUGE screws.*
> 
> Well the day finally came and large wooden screws I ordered came in yesterday ☺. I wasn't quite prepared for how big these guys were going to be. Tim Allen would be grunting his approval, if he had seen these big guys. The pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


It's been a few years now, and I really don't see any wear issues. If anything is going to happen to these screws, it might be on the order of decades before any "problems" arise.

Mike


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Mockup of the Face Vise*

Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.

I picked up a standard 2×10 "construction" grade stud at my local Lowe's and started to lay things out. It was good I decided to mock this up, because there were a few things I needed to change. First, you can't it in the picture but where I placed the holes for the screws, in the chop, are too close to the bottom. When I put the garters on, the garters were right on the bottom edge. I'd like to see a little relief on the bottom, maybe about a ¼".



Here is a close-up the garter installed around the screw.



The next change will be how I attach what I'm calling the washers. These are the blocks that are attached to bench and the nuts are attached to the back of them.





When Christopher Schwarz attached his blocks to his bench he used through bolts, through the top of his bench. I thought I would try lag bolts up through bottom. I thought I could hide the bolts and not see them from the top. I made sure the lag bolts didn't go all the way to surface. I wanted to leave some room for future surfacing. I think I went in over a 1.5", but that wasn't far enough. After attaching the vise, I played around with it. You can apply so much pressure with these screws, with very little effort, you can pull those nuts right off of the bench! So, I think I'm going to change to bolts, and also dowel the "washers" into the side of the leg to give it even more support.

If you saw Christopher Schwarz design, you might have noticed that he didn't extend his washers/nuts all of the way to the leg. I thought it might be a good idea to do this. It should give more support to piece that is clamped into the vise. It also allows me to dowel them into the leg, for even more support.

Because the mockup took most of the weekend, I didn't get very far on the final install. I was able to get the chop glued up and the washers milled up. I had some Oak leftover from another project, so I used that for the chop. I had some Maple leftover that I used for the washers. The next couple of weekends will be busy with family stuff and my own birthday ☺. So, it might be a few weeks before you see the final installation.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I have been waiting for this stage for a while to see how you handled it. I will be curious once you put the vise to work how the independent double screws work out. I am concerned about attaching the garters to the chop as you might break them out if you get racking between the screws. I guess it would depend on whether you ever clamp abnormally shaped pieces. Joe at bigwoodscrew.com talks about this problem with this setup.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


That bench just looks too clean! I bet you can't wait to "mess" it up!


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Mike.

How thick are your washers? I wonder if there is a way the two washers could be combined into one piece and mortised into the top of the leg without complicating the construction too much. Or maybe it would be a bad idea to mess with the leg that close to where it joins the top. Just thinking out loud.

It's gotta be tough to be so close but not have the time to finish this.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


thanks for the post. its so cool seeing this bench some together! and its almost done to.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I am sure that you are getting an adrenaline rush out of this. You are so close to finalizing this that it wouldn't be uncommon to simply try to rush through these last details in an attempt to complete the construction. I admire your patience with this project.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


I'm with Scott. I think it's great you tried out a mock-up and discovered the things you did about the bolting and the garters. For me, it's just as exciting to avoid a misstep as it is to get a project completed and wish I had experimented more.

Great work!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Shannon - I hadn't heard about the possibility of snapping the heads off. I'll have to keep that in mind. My screws are a little bigger than the ones Joe makes (2.25"). Maybe that will give me some added protection. I haven't measured it yet, but I can get some racking without much effort. When I first installed the screws I didn't think I would get any with the garters, but with the "slop" in the threads and around the garter I can get some. I don't plan to count on the racking feature at this time. It's also possible to run the vise without the garters, you just have to move the chop with your hand. I can see where this might even have it's advantages.

John - The "washers" are bout 2" think. If I had thought about it ahead of time, I suppose I could have dovetail them into the leg. The way I'm planning to do it will allow me to remove and replacement them if I ever need to. I think I can get enough support with a couple loose dowels.

Scott - Yes rushing can be a side effect of being so close. I did feel I was rushing the mockup. I think I caught myself before I made a big mistake .


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike.

I hadn't thought of being able to move/remove the vise later. Another thing to consider.

I'll be interested to hear how much you can rack your vise. I'm planning on building a similar bench, also with wood screws, later this year. And I want mine to be able to rack a small amount. I don't think I'd mind having to pull the chop out by hand in order to have that feature if that's what it will take.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


I want so badly to get a screw kit. Where you make your own. I have in the past created my own but for the life of me I can't remember how I did it. I know you bought yours and glad to see that they are working for you. I know you will get a lot of use out of this vise.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


You can find the tools you need to make your own at www.bealltool.com. It's one of the few sites that had the tap and dies big enough for what I wanted. I didn't see myself making a lot of these large screws and thought it would better to have someone else do the work this time. I'm really enjoying the wooden screws. I might pick up a smaller tap and die and use some wooden screws on some jigs I'm planning to make.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


looking great


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Things are looking good!

Will you be mortising the garters into the chop on the actual one? What length are the screws that fasten the garters?

Also, what kind of shaping and/or edge treatment do you plan on doing to the washers and chop?

Keep up the EXCEPTIONAL work!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


You know, I hadn't thought recessing the garters into the chop, I'll have to give that a try. It should be easy to do, with a router and template. Yes the mockup has no embellishments on it, it's pretty square. I didn't want spend much time doing that on the mockup. There will be some "decorative" cuts and some rounding over of the pieces.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Mockup of the Face Vise*
> 
> Here is a quick update on attaching the face vise. This last weekend I worked on a mockup of the face vise. I thought it best to practice on some cheap lumber instead of the nicer wood I'm planning to use. I didn't take any pictures of the mockup process, but I will do some detailed pictures when I do the final assembly.
> 
> ...


Nice! I really admire you're work on this.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*Final Vise Assembly*

After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.



I used a regular hole saw on my drill press to cut the holes. It was slow going through the hard oak, but I made it through.

Next I wanted to dress up and round over the ends of the chop. I layout a small reveal and a round over on the front edges.



To cut the shoulder of the reveal, I used my table saw set to about 1/8" deep.



To cut the round over, I used my band saw. It worked pretty well.



With one of my new Gramercy rasps and some sandpaper, the round over cleaned up really nice. The Gramercy rasps work really well, they cut fast and clean. My previous experience with rasps had been with old or cheap brands. They produced surfaces that were rough and had a lot of tearing. It was a pleasure working these rasps and seeing how a rasp should work.



I also wanted to dress up, what I have been calling the washers.



I used a similar layout as I did with the chop, but I used a two shoulders. I used the table saw and band saw to rough these out too. They were also cleaned up with a rasp and sandpaper.



The nuts were then attached to backs of the washers. Then attached to the bench.





I did end up using through bolts on the nuts and washers. They are definitely more stable with this set up.

When the screws pass through the nuts, they are about 1" from bottom surface of the bench top. The screws do need some kind of support. You can simply put a flat shim between the bench top and the screws. I decided to add a small grove to my shims. To do this I took a board and cut a bunch of partial circles with a hole saw that matched the diameter of my screws.



Then I cut them into pieces and glued them together to make a piece about 12" long.





After the glue set up, I cut the shims down to size.





I thought the shims should have some kind of lubricant on them. I melted some paraffin wax and brushed it on the shims, to act as my lubricant.



Here's how they look after they were installed



On a suggestion from Dorje, I decided to recess the garters for the screws. I just cut a template in a scrap piece of MDF. I then ran my router inside the template, with collar attached to it. I used a 3/8" spiral cut bit, that had a flat bottom on it. It produced a nice clean recess.



After that I was pretty much done.





I have just a little bit of tweaking I have to do. The screws aren't quite as smooth as I'd like them to be. The mockup operated a little smoother. I just need to tweak the alignment just a little. I was also a little tighter when I set up this final version of the vise. The chop can't be racked as much the mockup did. I don't see this as an issue, I really don't have a need for that feature. If I ever feel I need that option, I can take the chop off and open up the holes a little bit.

The last steps for the bench will be, one last light surfacing of the top. Drill a couple holes in the top and maybe the legs, for my holdfasts. Then apply a light finish on the bench. All the exciting stuff is done now ☺.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Terrific! There is a lot to learn, just from this final vise assembly. Thanks!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Wow, now that more than a posting…great deep in skill and display…many thanks…Blkcherry


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


that is a nice vice. i liked the little side detail that you did on the edge to. thanks for the post.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic job! Well done!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's awesome! A real piece of work (in a good way  ) Your jointer looks like a little baby plane when viewed with that chop!

The roundovers came out great!

That was an interesting idea to add the coved shims. How did you decide that that was necessary? Did Chris Schwarz use flat shims on his?


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Schweeeeet! Great job, Mike. Makes me wanna pick up the pace on my own bench. Hey, what are the garters made from? Did the screwmaker supply them or did you have to fabricate them?

always,
J.C.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Great job on the bench and vices. Ingenious ides on the support for the bench screws! That really looks to be a very functional bench design.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Man, you do nice work. Thanks for the inspiration. I love a bench blog.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, you are all very kind.

Dorje - I even had to add shims to the twin-screw Veritas vise I had. I think the guy I bought the screws also recommended it. The screws are pretty long and there is some needed "slop" built in. This requires some kind of support to help them operate smoothly.

J.C. - the garters came with the screws. They look like large steel washers. I may try to dress them up a bit, but I haven't figured out what I want to do with them yet.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


I am in awe, what a great bench and great craftsmanship. The detail of the blog is incredible, well done all around…I wanna be as skilled as you when I grow up


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Mike, you could drop by your nearest outdoor sporting goods store or gunshop and pick up a bottle of Birchwood-Casey Blueing or Plum Brown solution. Follow the directions and either one will color the steel garters and impart a bit of rust preventative as well.

always,
J.C.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks J.C., Blueing or Plum Brown sounds like a great idea. I hadn't heard of Plum Brown before, I might have to try this out on a couple test pieces.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mike, the bench looks great. Hope I finish mine one of these days!


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


That looks nice Mike.

I hadn't thought about the wooden screws sagging. I suppose it doesn't matter as long as you can get the work piece in there and tighten down the screws.

It's been a few months since I read Schwarz's book - does he address that in his plan? How far out can you unscrew your vise before it starts to sag noticeably?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with my twin-screw Veritas vise, it's not just the wooden screws. Most metal vises have support rods built in, to help with sag.

I don't think it was in the book, but in an article Chris wrote about the Holtzapffel Workbench. If you bought the book from Chris, he was given out a CD with it that had the article on it. I'd have to look around, but I think the article is available on-line. You start to feel it pretty quick. It still works, but if lift up on the chop just a little, they turn much easier.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Excellent blog Mike.


----------



## skydog (Jun 22, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of building a version of the Chris Schwartz "Roubo" bench. The base is nearly done using doug fir from the blue store. Still deciding, and shopping, for the material for the top. I also wish SYP was available where I live. My comments on your project (which I only saw for the first time yesterday - causing me to join this forum): You found much better looking stock than I did, and you do a much nicer job of working it than I do! Beautiful job all the way around.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Thanks Skydog and welcome to the best woodworking site on the Internet.

When it comes to working with "construction" grade Doug Fir, like I did, it's best to get the widest boards you can find. Most of mine were 2×12. These generally have fewer knots and you have a little more more room to cut around the knots. I also planned my cuts so that knots would be on one edge of the board. I the put the knots on the underside of top. The underside of my the bench looks pretty bad when it comes to knots. I have good 1" or more of knot free wood, on the top, which will allow me to resurface the top over time.

For those of you waiting for my final installment, it should be coming soon. I've been a little busy over the last few weekends. My company shuts down for the entire week before July 4 .  So most of that time will be spent in the shop!! I can't wait for this week to end!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike-

Plum brown is what we/they often finish period muzzleloaders (flintlocks, etc.) with. Jcees has a great suggestion there.

I'm absorbing your blog with anticipation of the day that I get to start my bench. Very cool, and a first-rate blog!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten the Plumb Brown yet, but I want to give it a try. I'm trying to find time finish the face vise. I'm still having some issues getting to move smoothly, but I think I have figured out a solution. I hope to have some time this weekend to finish it up. I have a couple projects that are waiting for me to finish this bench!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *Final Vise Assembly*
> 
> After finishing the mockup of the face vise, I was now ready to do it for real. I started by gluing up a couple piece of oak for the main chop. You saw me use my new planer sled to mill the two large faces flat. I used the mockup to locate and cut the 2 main holes for the screws.
> 
> ...


Mike the bench is looking great a nice job here.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

*The Finished Bench!*

Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.

First I thought the problem was that the new chop was bigger and heavier. I thought the chop was riding on the garters or on the inside of the holes in the chop. I thought I needed something smoother for the screws to ride on. I recently came across a blog by Jameel Abraham. He's a luthier and has made the most beautiful Roubo-style workbench. He used some Ultra High Molecular Weight (UHMW) Polyethyene on his vise, to make it operate smoother. If you haven't seen his blog, you should check it out.

I ordered up a couple pieces of UHMW material, from McMaster-Carr. I order "sleeves" to go into the holes I had already bored through the chop. I was lucky, they had the exact size I needed.



After inserting the sleeves into the holes, I gave it try. Wow, it never felt so smooth! Although, by using the sleeves I eliminated any play the screws had through the chop. So I lost the ability to skew or rack the vise if I wanted. I really didn't care too much about that, because it moved so smoothly now. Although, my excitement was short lived.

I pulled the chop off one last time and attached the garters. After reinstalling the chop, it was back to it's old self again! I scratched my head, the only thing I did was add the garters. Off came the chop again! The garters had plenty of room, and weren't catching on anything. Back on went the chop and sure enough, it was catching and binding still. So I thought the garters must be pinching the screws somehow. I loosened the screws on the garters and ta-da, smooth operating vise again! My conclusion: I recessed the garters into the chop. I think the recess I cut with my power router isn't flat. I tell you, you can't trust power tools! I ran out of time on Sunday to fix the problem. I plan to use my Veritas Router Plane to clean up the bottom of the recess the next time I'm in the shop. I think I could also remove the UHMW sleeves if I wanted to, but it moves so smoothly with them. I think I will leave them in for now. I also plan to dress up the garters, but that can wait a little while.

Here are some final pictures of the bench. I also added a shelf between the stretchers. It doesn't have a finish on it yet, so it kind of stands out right now. Now I'm off to a new project!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


I humbly bow before this great work!

Suweet!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


the nech you attached to that vice is very nice. lol. This is a great project. I'm not even going to bother trying something this nice for a while. I'm so far from this skill level, but I still learn a lot from your blog. I'm sure I'll reference to it several times in a few year (-:


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


GREAT workmanship and bench!!! The link to Jameel Abraham's work is suburb if you are contemplating building such a bench.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


great work


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


I like the bench, it looks great! Thanks for the link to McMaster-Carr!


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mike,
Very very nice job.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


First, GREAT WORK on the bench! Second, I seem to building to much furniture and stuff for other folks. Nothing for old Sawdustonmyshoulder. I guess the adage, "All work and no play, makes…"

I have got to get in the shop for my Shop's sake! Well, at least for a little time. Right, Honey?

Enjoy your new bench,Mike. Makes some curls for us guy outside with our noses pressed against the window!


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Mike, Thank you.

Thank you for building such a great bench and blogging about it so the rest of us can drool and dream and maybe, just maybe someday build one of our own.

Also I appreciate the links you provided. Jameel Abraham's bench is also a great reference.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


I'm all about not trusting those tailed apprentices! You'll have to let us know if your crispy router plane does the job!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Tailed apprentices, I love it! I might add forked-tailed apprentices to that .


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


a great bench is worth its weight in copper


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Nice bench Mike. I have always thought about making a nice workbench. You guys are putting the pressure on the rest of us.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


This has come out extremely well!

I'm thinking that, in addition to the mortise not being flat, is there the possibility that the garter screws are putting side pressure upon the wooden screws? Have you screwed the garters in place without the wooden screws and examined the inner walls of the chop?

The difference of the fir (practice chop) and the white oak final chop could be the factor if the screws have something to do with it… The fir would be able to compress easier and not push wood into the hole, thus exerting pressure on the wooden screws, whereas the denser oak may receive pressure from the screws and be displaced into the hole a bit…???

This could all be hogwash too…since I don't really know the diameter of the holes and how close to the screws they are…

And, now that I think about it…this HAS to be hogwash, because you obviously have enough clearance in the holes to place the sleeves in!

I'd like to delete all of this nonsense, but will leave it because erroneous thinking is OKAY!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Great Job! Very nice bench. I hope to build one someday.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mike congrat on a fine bench enjoy…Blkcherry


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Congratulations on finishing a fine workbench. Now, enjoy it for many, many years!!!


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Great work, Mike. Do you think the vise binding is caused or exacerbated by the application of finish and or the season? Just curious. I caught Mr. Abraham's blog, *WOW*, what a bench! It's got me thinking about the next one. Hmmmmm….

always,
J.C.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


J.C. - You are funny, but I was a little concerned about displaying my tools in such a public forum. Luckily my house is equipped with a an alarm system . I have acquired a few tools lately, I should make sure my insurance is up to date just in case.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


This blog is my absolute favorite. I have loved watching you build this and reveal all of the "hidden" secrets that you turned up. I've been looking at Chris Swartz's book in anticipation of a bench upgrade and your blog has been invalable. Thanks, great job!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


J.C. - I got my posts mixed up . I don't think it was anything to do with the finish or seasonal expansion. The screws had about a 1/4" of clearance through the chop. The problem really shows itself when I tighten down on the screws for the garters. I really think they aren't sitting flat. I don't think it's a big deal and can easily be fixed.

Kenn - It has been a fun long process, I recommend it to anyone who wants a nice bench for hand tool work.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Mike, have you used anything on the screws for lube? I've had luck with the old beeswax/turpentine/BLO formula on hickory screws. Dries enough not to transfer to anything else but remains soft enough to lube the wooden threads and garter. Also, I made my garters and wears out of lignum vitae. Any kind of metal down here in the subtropics is likely to rust without continual due diligence.

Again, great blog, Mike.

always,
J.C.


----------



## kem (Mar 21, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Great job, Mike! I'm glad you got the vise working well. Your blog was extremely helpful when I was building my workbench. Thanks for all the work you put into the series.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Nev' mind, I just realized you used paraffin on an earlier installment. I'm sure the hi-tech approach will help as well. Great bench.

always,
J.C.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## jcontract (Dec 12, 2009)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


Mike. I'm almost complete with mine and I'm wondering what you used as a finish?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

MikeLingenfelter said:


> *The Finished Bench!*
> 
> Well it was a longtime coming but I have finished the bench. I've been having an issue getting the main face vise to operate smoothly. It worked just fine when I had it mocked up, but once I added the final chop it was grabbing and binding. It took some trouble shooting to find the problem, but in the end the problem was me trusting that power tools can do an accurate finish job. More on that later.
> 
> ...


I used a simple Danish Oil. It has worked out really well. If I get glue on the bench, it just pops right off.

Chris Schwarz also says to keep it simple and that's what I did.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/rules_for_workbenches

Mike


----------

